# 2008 Quadrantid Meteor Shower



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2008)

Must-See Meteor Shower Friday Morning (January 3, 2008)


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 3, 2008)

Awsome thank you!!!!!

My weather is bad so I will misss it  another reason for me to move to San Diego,CA!!

Could this be a heavenly celebration of a Ron Paul victory in Iowa!!!


----------



## Zenas (Jan 3, 2008)

Me and the fiancee' might try to watch it. 

What would be best, stay up until 1AM and watch it, or wake up early at 4am and watch it?


----------

